# ATI Tool 0.0.23 Error ->



## Alte Socke (Jan 12, 2005)

start #init find max mem# or #init find max core# follow message i see:

error:init of find max: subsequent images are different. please report this bug.



what can i do ?


----------



## badkclark (Jan 12, 2005)

For me, when I click "Search for Artifacts", it instantly finds artifacts on my x800. Though when I run benchmarks there are none. This is at stock with 16 pipes enabled. There are still a lot of bugs to work out with this.


----------



## Alte Socke (Jan 12, 2005)

system configuration: gigabyte ati radeon 9800 pro 256, windows xp pro sp2, ati catalyst control center 1.0.1796.585, microsoft net framework 1.1.4322.2032, direct x 4.09.00.0904, catalyst driver 04.12


----------



## AndreyPopov (Jan 19, 2005)

I also have this error on X800Po@X800XT PE and 3D Preview window become yellow.

today install Cat 5.1 and try ATITool 0.0.23 find max and think that is problem of Cat 5.1?

and again see on right and bottom edges of 3D Preview window color points.

in 3DMark05 I also see this color points? but more and like flashing flame.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 19, 2005)

can you make a screenshot? try turning off aa (wild guess)


----------



## beppo (Jan 19, 2005)

same prob for me. if i flash a xtpe bios on my x800xt card i got instantly artifacts. but its on all atitool versions. are there other memory timings at a pe bios? my card work well with pe settings but if i flash a bios it doesnt work. turning down memory to 500 it will work with a pe bios ?!?!


----------



## AndreyPopov (Jan 20, 2005)

screenshoots for what?

I made for yellow window.


----------

